
Apple accused of monitoring employee text messages in lawsuit against ex-exec - msh
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/10/apple-accused-of-monitoring-employee-text-messages-in-lawsuit-against-ex-chip-exec.html
======
_Wintermute
The article doesn't make this clear, was this a company provided phone? If so,
I don't see how there is any expectation of privacy on company provided
devices.

